# Portfolio



## Zenon (Dec 24, 2019)

I'm trying to make request to the Portfolio group. I found this but I don't want to become a Google member and I don't use Facebook.  Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.      

https://adobeportfolio.uservoice.com/forums/921673-adobe-portfolio-feedback-suggestions
I'd like to see is a better caption option. If you add a caption it shows in the thumbnail and full sized image. It would be nice to have it appear in the thumbnail only and disappear on full size as it is distracting. Unless you can already do that. I couldn't find a command for it.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 24, 2019)

Normally there is a third choice to use your Adobe ID.   I can sign in to any  Adobe forum using Safari and When I tried this page in Opera the =drop down interferes with the other list items and I can sign in or select a FB id either.  I believe the Adobe forum sign in is broken.    I don't see any way to report it.
I just tried  another login page for Portfolio to CREATE a new login.  It gave me a choice to login with Twitter (not FB or Google or anything else.  When I tried to create an new login I got the following error massage:
"Your browser restricts cookie usage. Click here to restart your sign in."

I don't block cookies with Safari...


----------



## Zenon (Dec 24, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Zenon (Dec 26, 2019)

Somehow I got in as Anonymous. I just posted a request without signing in. Captions are already being reviewed so I added a comment to that as well.


----------

